# Alumacraft 1648 Project - New Trolling Motor (last page)



## gillhunter

I am new to this site, but have been enjoying looking at the projects. After relocating from northern Indiana to Georgia a few years ago my wife and I were having to tow a couple of hours in each direction to be able to fish with our Polar Kraft 168 SC. We have several small lakes within 15 minutes of the house, but most are total electric or have a 10 hp restriction. We decided to put together a boat we could use locally. We decided on an Alumacraft 1648 as a starting point. We did start with a new boat and trailer. I have a lot of respect for those that take on total restoration projects. Our first boat was a 1982 14' Crestliner that we bought in 1996 with a 20 hp Mercury (pull start, I was younger then) which we put decks, seats etc. The Alumacraft will be our 5th boat, kind of going back to where we started. We plan on putting on a 9.9 Mercury 4-stroke at some point in the future.


----------



## Honky Tonkin

That is a nice boat!! What kind of trolling motor are you putting on it?


----------



## gillhunter

Its a 50 lb Minn Kota. (We ended up with a 55 lb) I decided to try attaching the photos on this post.


----------



## gillhunter

We fish for panfish basically, so the boat is set up for what has worked for us in the past. We have owned a few boats over the years and have a pretty good idea of what works or doesn't work for us, which may be one of the few advantages of aging. The longer term plan is to mount an electric start 9.9 4-stroke, probably a Merc, (We ended up with a Honda) that we can pull off and on easily. With that in mind I installed 2 trolling motor batteries with a switch and a starter battery that I am running the sonar with and in the future, the engine.


----------



## Troutman3000

Nice battery set up. FYI for the future, you can use a deep cycle battery as your cranking battery too, which can double for your trolling motor.


----------



## gillhunter

You are right, and I thought about that but I have had some electronics in the past that did not like to be on the same battery as the trolling motor.


----------



## Froggy

Looking real nice so far


----------



## gillhunter

Thanks. With our schedules the weekends are the only time that we can really get anything done on a project so on to the decking installation. I might not have put carpeting on all the seat surfaces if I were still up north, but our experience since we have been in the south is that you can fry eggs on bare metal in the summer, so all the surfaces were carpeted. Used all stainless screws. I wanted to keep the boat as simple and light as I could. The front lower deck was a bit tricky to follow the contour of the boat. I had the choice of either raising the deck a few inches and keeping it level, or keeping it it low and contoured. Since my wife will be fishing out of the middle seat it was her choice. We got about 18 inches of storage in the bow deck extension.


----------



## Honky Tonkin

That is some very nice work! I would shoot for a 15hp if you could find one. The older 70-80s models are lighter for moving around, but the newer 4 strokes are quiter and create less pollution. I have an older 9.8 merc because that is what I can afford + it is really light so no problem taking it off and storing it/traveling with it in the truckbed and what not.


----------



## gillhunter

The hull is rated for 30 hp. Rule of thumb would be to put on at least 50% or the 15hp that you suggest. The issue is however, the lakes I want to fish on are total electric or 10 hp max. Thus, I will putting on a 9.9.


----------



## Honky Tonkin

I think what you need is a 15hp with a good set of 9.9 stickers!!!hahaha!


----------



## reedjj

Honky Tonkin said:


> I think what you need is a 15hp with a good set of 9.9 stickers!!!hahaha!



Agreed!

Very nice work. That wood work is really good. The way you made it fit the mod V is nice. Carpet looks great too.


----------



## reedjj

How much further did you extend the front deck? Looks like you went to the next rib?


----------



## gillhunter

Thanks, I extended the front deck about 18" - 2 ribs. This picture is a little clearer


----------



## gillhunter

We finally got the boat finished enough to try it out this weekend. Everything worked fine and the boat balanced nice and was very stable. We even caught some fish!


----------



## mbhutton

Well done. I love that deck. One of these day I would like to use all of my equipment and do a build on a 1648 all weld boat. Looks great


----------



## reedjj

How did you do the flooring in the front of the boat. Did you use two separate pieces and make them meet in the middle to follow the countour of the mod-V front? The glued on carpet would hold it together in there.


----------



## gillhunter

mbhutton, Thanks, I had never done this before, but got a lot of really good ideas from this site.

reedjj, I thought about doing that but instead I cut 3 datos half way through the plywood and filled them with silicone so the wood followed the contour before putting the carpet on. It is a trick I learned doing some furniture building.


----------



## reedjj

Wow... I don't even know what that means? LOL!


----------



## gillhunter

reedjj, I looked where the ribs of the boat were cut and welded to form the mod v in the hull (see picture) I then cut 3 slots 1/2 way through the plywood deck close together so the deck could be bent to match the hull and not break. I could have formed the deck with 2 pieces of plywood as you suggested before, but this was how I decided to do it. The one thing that I have seen on the site are several different solutions for the same problem, which is neat.


----------



## gillhunter

Finally got the Anchor Mates installed. It was a little tricky mounting the davits. I didn't want the anchors to be hitting the boat or any screws through the sides.

They worked just fine when we fished last weekend. Fishing total electric is turning out to be really enjoyable. I have lost "the need for speed", and it is nice fishing without someone seeing how close they can get with a jet ski.


----------



## Ictalurus

WOW, that is a nice setup you have, clean and sharp. =D> X2 on the front deck, looks roomy and functional.


----------



## gillhunter

Thanks. One thing about fishing basically with one person for the past 15 years is you get a pretty good idea about what works for the way you like to fish. We also planned this project for about a year before starting it.


----------



## blueultra2

I've been looking to buy a 1648 but I've been undecided between Alumacraft and Lowe. I was liking the Lowe because of the livewell but it don't look to functional without a lot of work. Plus it makes it hard to cover the bench. But I like how you stored the batteries in the bench compartment. Does it make it less stable having the batteries towards the center of the boat rather than closer to the edges? And I also like how you were able to cover the bench and install a seat without losing the storage area.


----------



## gillhunter

Thanks. The boat is very stable with the batteries toward the center. I think it is more important to have the weight of any thing heavy in the boat equally distributed from the centerline. I don't know that makes any difference mounting them inboard or outboard as long as they are equal distance from the centerline. Alumacraft calls the box below the center seat storage, but in fact it could have been converted into a live well. We owned a 1999 Lowe SC166 Fishing Machine, and really liked it and would still have it now had it not been run over by a 21' Lund while fishing in Minnesota back in 2005, but that is another story. I'm sure you would happy with the Lowe. 

The reason we bought the Alumacraft is that's the brand that the marina we deal with sells. Our big decision was whether to get this model or the NCS (no center seat) model that Alumacraft has and deck it in low with a pedestal seat in the center. We basically pan fish and my fishing partner (wife) is uncomfortable sitting up on a casting deck. We decided to go with this model for the enclosed battery storage. 

The neat thing about these projects is you can built the boat for what works for you.


----------



## blueultra2

I like that batteries can be stored in the seat and will save floor space. It'll work out nice because my fishing buddy, my 4yr old son, will have obe less this to mess with.


----------



## Bugpac

Gillhunter, I haven't even noticed your location till now. The crappie have been on fire at yargo the last cpl weeks, let me know next time you go, i was out last night and plan to go tonight as well.


----------



## reedjj

blueultra2 said:


> I've been looking to buy a 1648 but I've been undecided between Alumacraft and Lowe. I was liking the Lowe because of the livewell but it don't look to functional without a lot of work. Plus it makes it hard to cover the bench. But I like how you stored the batteries in the bench compartment. Does it make it less stable having the batteries towards the center of the boat rather than closer to the edges? And I also like how you were able to cover the bench and install a seat without losing the storage area.



Its hard to beat the price of the Alumacraft 1648 NCS or the one with the center storage seat in this thread. I think they are the only brand to offer a 1648 NCS in a riveted hull. All the others are welded and at least $600.00 more. Lowes are nice too but they dont offer the NCS in a rivete hull..

You can also get the Alumacraft with a 15" or a 20" transom.


----------



## Howard

Nice rig, I too have a Alumacraft 1648, mine is a NCS. Still working on my mod,s. Welcome to Ga and hope to see you out on the local lakes.


----------



## gillhunter

Thanks Howard. We really have been enjoying the boat and been catching some fish. It has been very relaxing fishing the smaller lakes and not having to deal with jet skis, etc.


----------



## Mojo^

Can you explain in detail how you mounted those anchor mates? I've looked and looked at them but I can't quite figure out how you did it.


----------



## gillhunter

Mojo^

The winches are just screwed through the seats with stainless screws. The davit mounts are made from 3/4" plywood glued and screwed together, painted black and then clear coated with poly. My objective was to mount the davits without putting holes through the hull, and not having the anchors banging the side of the boat. I just cut and fit them until they were a shape that worked for me.


----------



## gillhunter

Just about done with this project, (well maybe). We had intended to get a 9.9 engine when we planned the boat so we could fish either total electric or 10hp restricted lakes locally, or any other small water that we wanted to. We decided on a Honda 9.9 4-stroke with electric start. We were able to get out yesterday for a couple of hours to start to break-in the engine. I was happy with the way it ran. This is our first tiller boat in 15 years as well as our first Honda.


----------



## Ictalurus

Very nice, those Honda's look sharp =D> I know you're still in the break in period, but did it/do you think it will get your boat onto plane?


----------



## gillhunter

Thanks, I think we are going to enjoy the Honda, seems pretty well built. We ran the motor long enough in the break in cycle that we could run at WOT for very short periods of time. It kinda does, the hull lifts, but nothing like my last boat that had a 90 that would plane with most of the hull out of the water. Scoots the boat at about 15 mph with me and the wife and gear, which means I can get to any portion of the lakes I fish in less than 5 minutes. If I weren't concerned about fishing in 10hp restricted lakes I would have put at least a 15 on it. I'm the kind of guy that gets nailed whenever I break the rules #-o so that's why the 9.9.


----------



## Mojo^

That rig looks very nice!


----------



## Jay415

Very nice! I'm new to the site and was looking into getting the MV1448. I'm just loving this thread! Thinking I should the 1648 instead! Great Job!!!!


----------



## bulldog

Great looking build!! Congrats.


----------



## mmf

You have a very nice boat! Looks great!


----------



## gillhunter

Thanks for the comments. I have really enjoyed this site and this project. We are going to pull it back to Indiana in a couple of weeks to take my folks fishing for a few days.


----------



## Jay415

gillhunter said:


> Thanks, I extended the front deck about 18" - 2 ribs. This picture is a little clearer


How much casting deck room did that give you? From front point to the end of the extension?



gillhunter said:


> Thanks for the comments. I have really enjoyed this site and this project. We are going to pull it back to Indiana in a couple of weeks to take my folks fishing for a few days.


How many people have you brought out fishing at once? I know it's rated for 5, but the ratings aren't always realistic.


----------



## gillhunter

Jay415 said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I extended the front deck about 18" - 2 ribs. This picture is a little clearer
> 
> 
> 
> How much casting deck room did that give you? From front point to the end of the extension?
> 55". If you are getting a 1648 MV No Center Seat the front deck is longer already then on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments. I have really enjoyed this site and this project. We are going to pull it back to Indiana in a couple of weeks to take my folks fishing for a few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people have you brought out fishing at once? I know it's rated for 5, but the ratings aren't always realistic.
Click to expand...

 I have had my 6'6" 220 lb son in law, my 6'7" 240 lb son and myself 6'0" 200 lb out together with no issue at all. My folks don't go over 200 lb together so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## Jay415

gillhunter said:


> 55". If you are getting a 1648 MV No Center Seat the front deck is longer already then on mine.


That's actually what I wanted to know (deck size comparison). I really like what you did with the batteries in the seat. So I was thinking of where to put them in the NCS. Hopefully I'll have a better idea when I go look Saturday. 

On passengers I was thinking more about how many are comfortable fishing. That boat has a 1010 weight cap so # of people will prob be hit before weight. If I could ever get my wife on it, I was wondering how it would be with 2 adults and 2 toddlers. (about 335lb total)

Thanks again for the good ideas and info! You've been a great help with all my questions and long winded PMs :lol: Boat looks like a joy to fish from! I'm excited to start my own project!


----------



## gillhunter

Well it is getting toward the end of our first season with the 1648 and we have had a lot of fun with it. We have been really happy with the lay out and have only made one adjustment, moving the rear seat forward 1". We installed a spare tire and a transom saver over the summer. Thanks to all the "how to" information on the site there have been no problems with decking, wiring, etc. The wealth of information available on the site is incredible! I not sure what the next thing I am going to change will be, but I'm sure I will think of something, or see something on the site. :LOL2:


----------



## Bugpac

Looks great, did you make it out to yargo over the weekend?


----------



## gillhunter

Bugpac said:


> Looks great, did you make it out to yargo over the weekend?



Thanks!!

No, my fishing partner was a still recovering from a really bad cold so my choice was to leave her at home alone while I went or stay with her. 

You know what they say, "Happy wife, happy life". :LOL2: 

Did you get out?


----------



## Brine

Bugpac said:


> Looks great, did you make it out to yargo over the weekend?



I caught 4 in the first 20 minutes then didn't get bit again for 2 hours. You need to learn me on catching crappie out there. 

Great looking boat gillhunter. I'm envious of that motor.


----------



## Firescooby

That is a VERY nice job you did on that boat!!


----------



## Howard

NICE, I went last week , got rained on and not a bite! Only two of us out there which made it very peacefull


----------



## KevinWI

Great, great setup. 
Hope mine turns out 1/2 as nice. Where did you get those slide in brackets for the seats? Those are sweet. Solves my seat on the livewell lid issue.


----------



## gillhunter

KevinWI said:


> Great, great setup.
> Hope mine turns out 1/2 as nice. Where did you get those slide in brackets for the seats? Those are sweet. Solves my seat on the livewell lid issue.



Kevin, Thanks. It has been a fun project. Actually I got the seat brackets from Athens Marine in Athens GA where I bought my boat. They are Attwood Release-A-Seats and are avalible from Cabela's. They are sturdy and I have been real happy with them.


----------



## KevinWI

gillhunter said:


> KevinWI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, great setup.
> Hope mine turns out 1/2 as nice. Where did you get those slide in brackets for the seats? Those are sweet. Solves my seat on the livewell lid issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, Thanks. It has been a fun project. Actually I got the seat brackets from Athens Marine in Athens GA where I bought my boat. They are Attwood Release-A-Seats and are avalible from Cabela's. They are sturdy and I have been real happy with them.
Click to expand...


Thank you. Do you have them screwed on just to the plywood deck or through into the aluminum? hard to tell from pics.


----------



## gillhunter

KevinWI said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KevinWI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, great setup.
> Hope mine turns out 1/2 as nice. Where did you get those slide in brackets for the seats? Those are sweet. Solves my seat on the livewell lid issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, Thanks. It has been a fun project. Actually I got the seat brackets from Athens Marine in Athens GA where I bought my boat. They are Attwood Release-A-Seats and are avalible from Cabela's. They are sturdy and I have been real happy with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. Do you have them screwed on just to the plywood deck or through into the aluminum? hard to tell from pics.
Click to expand...


On the rear seat they are screwed both through the plywood deck (1/2") and the aluminum. On the center seat they are screwed through the plywood deck (1/2") the aluminum and through another piece of 1/2 plywood that is underneath the seat lid.


----------



## gillhunter

Decided to go to Bass Pro Shop yesterday to get a motor stand. It's time to pull the motor off the boat and re-rig for total electric. Of course they were out .

On the way to BPS my wife says "I know you have been talking about getting a new fish-finder, why don't you look at them while we're there." I about drove off the road. 

Anyway I decided on a Hummingbird 597ciHD to replace the 7 year old Lowance X67c that I kept from my last boat. So installing it is my project for today.

This is my first unit with GPS and I am really looking forward to getting out on the water with it.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Nice unit should do you well


----------



## KevinWI

gillhunter said:


> Decided to go to Bass Pro Shop yesterday to get a motor stand. It's time to pull the motor off the boat and re-rig for total electric. Off course they were out .
> 
> On the way to BPS my wife says "I know you have been talking about getting a new fish-finder, why don't you look at them while we're there." I about drove off the road.
> 
> Anyway I decided on a Hummingbird 597ciHD to replace the 7 year old Lowance X67c that I kept from my last boat. So installing it is my project for today.
> 
> This is my first unit with GPS and I am really looking forward to getting out on the water with it.



Bought the exact same unit for myself for Christmas. Found it online for $575 and no tax. Can't wait to use it. Found a newer Navionics chip on craigslist too.


----------



## gillhunter

Well I got it installed . It went fairly smoothly. The transducer mounting instructions were a bit confusing. Playing with it now in simulator mode. The operating manual is 166 pages :roll: .


----------



## Jay415

Nice addition! Good luck with it!


----------



## KevinWI

Nice! did you attach transducer to hull or mount a board to the transom?


----------



## gillhunter

KevinWI said:


> Nice! did you attach transducer to hull or mount a board to the transom?


I mounted it to the hull, but if I was to do it over again I would have bought a teflon cutting board from Wally World, cut it to the size I needed and mounted it on that. There is a thread on the site that details that.


----------



## crabtree

Man that is a nice clean rig. Looks fantastic. I was wondering about how much you figure this package weighs? I'm looking into getting either a 14 or 16 footer to pull with a Toyota Corolla 4 cylinder. It's rated to tow up to 1500 but I don't want to max it out. Can you easily move it around in the trailer by hand? Is the tongue weight pretty manageable?


----------



## gillhunter

crabtree said:


> Man that is a nice clean rig. Looks fantastic. I was wondering about how much you figure this package weighs? I'm looking into getting either a 14 or 16 footer to pull with a Toyota Corolla 4 cylinder. It's rated to tow up to 1500 but I don't want to max it out. Can you easily move it around in the trailer by hand? Is the tongue weight pretty manageable?



Thanks crabtree. My best estimate would be around 800-900lbs. including the trailer. I move it around (on concrete) by hand with no problems. Tongue weight has to be under 100lb. or my back would let me know :LOL2: .


----------



## mykdee

This maybe a stupid question, but how did you mount the carpeted panel to the benches? Did you just carpet the wood then screw them into the bench?


----------



## gillhunter

mykdee said:


> This maybe a stupid question, but how did you mount the carpeted panel to the benches? Did you just carpet the wood then screw them into the bench?



mykdee, Yes, I cut the panels out of 1/2" plywood, sealed them, then put the carpet on and used stainless steel screws to attach them to the benches.


----------



## mykdee

Thanks that help out alot!


----------



## KevinWI

have you gotten a chance to use your release a seat brackets yet? (Out on the water fishing). I got mine today and honestly I'm concerned about how well the seat swivel bracket will fit. Is it a snug fit or loose? I like the idea behind it, just wish it were aluminum instead of composite.
Thanks.


----------



## gillhunter

KevinWI said:


> have you gotten a chance to use your release a seat brackets yet? (Out on the water fishing). I got mine today and honestly I'm concerned about how well the seat swivel bracket will fit. Is it a snug fit or loose? I like the idea behind it, just wish it were aluminum instead of composite.
> Thanks.


Kevin, 
We have used ours for an entire season. They have a very snug fit, you have to push the swivel brackets into them. There is no movement between bench, the mount and the swivel. I think you will be happy with them.


----------



## KevinWI

Thanks. One last quesion (maybe  ). When you decked your mid bench....the hinges to the lid on your livewell (now dry storage) are on the metal. When you decked the lid with 1/2" ply and carpet, how did you solve any binding issue between the lid plywood and the bench plywood? did you leave a 1/2" gap or so on the hinged side so it would open? I'm trying to think of all my contingencies before I start my modification. 8)


----------



## Jay415

KevinWI said:


> Thanks. One last quesion (maybe  ). When you decked your mid bench....the hinges to the lid on your livewell (now dry storage) are on the metal. When you decked the lid with 1/2" ply and carpet, how did you solve any binding issue between the lid plywood and the bench plywood? did you leave a 1/2" gap or so on the hinged side so it would open? I'm trying to think of all my contingencies before I start my modification. 8)


Yea Mike I was wondering that too!


----------



## gillhunter

Jay415 said:


> KevinWI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. One last quesion (maybe  ). When you decked your mid bench....the hinges to the lid on your livewell (now dry storage) are on the metal. When you decked the lid with 1/2" ply and carpet, how did you solve any binding issue between the lid plywood and the bench plywood? did you leave a 1/2" gap or so on the hinged side so it would open? I'm trying to think of all my contingencies before I start my modification. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Yea Mike I was wondering that too!
Click to expand...


Using a 3-D Solid Modeling program, not :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:.

I cut the center seat opening 1/8" larger than the metal lid on all 4 sides in the 1/2" plywood, carpeted it and installed it. I ended up cutting the plywood for the lid *1/8"* smaller than the metal lid on the handle end and sides and *3/4"* smaller on the hinge end. I drilled out the rivets on the handle on the metal lid and removed it. Then I determined the hinge cut, (here's where it gets real scientific :LOL2: ). I stapled pieces of scrap carpet on all 4 sides of my plywood seat, clamped the wood to the metal with a bar clamp at the handle end and checked it for fit. I did need to adjust the size of my plywood. I also marked the cutout for the handle and cut the opening. I then resealed the edges on the plywood I trimmed, installed the carpet, and screwed it to the metal lid. I then installed the handle in the lid. 

Since I use my space for battery storage my lid only opens to 90 degrees. For a live well you probably would want the lid to open wider than that. In that case you would want to add more clearance to the hinge end of your seat opening in the wood.


----------



## KevinWI

Thanks. That helps a lot. I wasn't wrong thinking it was going to be tricky to get it right. Amazing I don't see a single screw (or bolt) showing on the carpet.
thinking I could probably bevel the hinge side cut on the bench plywood like 45 degrees to allow the lid to open further.


----------



## gillhunter

KevinWI said:


> Thanks. That helps a lot. I wasn't wrong thinking it was going to be tricky to get it right. Amazing I don't see a single screw (or bolt) showing on the carpet.
> thinking I could probably bevel the hinge side cut on the bench plywood like 45 degrees to allow the lid to open further.



Kevin, That's the right idea. The bevel cut on the bench plywood should keep the metal part of the lid from binding and a bevel cut on the hinge edge of the plywood lid will keep it and the bench from binding.

These are the screws I used to fasten all the decking and benches. They pretty much disappear into the carpeting.


----------



## Jay415

KevinWI said:


> ...Amazing I don't see a single screw (or bolt) showing on the carpet....



First off my project was inspired by this one so I owe a big Thanks to Mike for his help! =D> 

I did the screws the same way and they disappear so well that I was afraid I wouldn't know where they were when and if I needed to remove the deck. So before I screwed them in all the way I took a bunch of pictures with the screws sticking out. This way I at least have an idea of where and how many I used. I'll tell you though once they are screwed in, I can't find them! They really do disappear!


----------



## KevinWI

is that the expensive marine carpet or the outdoor stuff at Lowes?


----------



## gillhunter

KevinWI said:


> is that the expensive marine carpet or the outdoor stuff at Lowes?



I used 16oz. marine carpet from Bass Pro. Marine carpet backing is supposed to be able to handle gasoline spills without coming apart. I haven't spilled any gas on it yet, but I've dumped a few half full cups of coffee and "fish stuff" :LOL2: and a rinse with water when I get home has taken care of it. If you look at the total cost of your project the decking and carpet are probably the most inexpensive items.


----------



## KevinWI

gillhunter said:


> KevinWI said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the total cost of your project the decking and carpet are probably the most inexpensive items.
Click to expand...

Not for me....my custom livewell is going to put me in the po-house  but, I want, what I want and have to pay for it too! lol and electrical is going to be around 2 bills to when it's all said and done.


----------



## Jdholmes

Stainless steel is the big cost factor for me.


----------



## KevinWI

gillhunter said:


> These are the screws I used to fasten all the decking and benches. They pretty much disappear into the carpeting.




Gotta like this forum. Pulled up the pic of the bag of screws on my cell phone, showed it to the guy at Lowes and said "I need these!"
Got exactly what I wanted down to the bar code on the package!....(they aren't cheap!)  
:


----------



## novaman

Just got around to looking at Your followup and I think anyone would be pleased to own that boat. Very nicely thought out and executed mod. Congratulations from a Hoosier to a former Hoosier.


----------



## Wayfaraway

Beautiful build, so clean and crisp. Excellent craftsmanship!

I SEE A 1648 IN MY FUTURE!


----------



## gillhunter

I finally took the time this afternoon to finish the bilge pump installation I started 2 weeks ago. I got my box of "boat stuff" that I have collected during my build and checked it out. I really didn't need to buy much more than the pump, hose and through hull fitting. I used 3M Marine Silicone to glue the base of the pump to the hull. I installed the switch in my battery box. This is about as simple as installation as there is. Put the trolling motor back on and it was "Miller Time". :LOL2:


----------



## KevinWI

Nice! and of course finishing it off with a cold beverage! =D>


----------



## Jay415

Looks great! Clean install!


----------



## JasonLester

Probably a stupid question but isn't the drain plug supposed to be on the outside of the hull drain? That way the water pressure cannot push it out of the hole. It keeps pushing it tighter...or so it would seem.


----------



## JonBoatfever

JasonLester said:


> Probably a stupid question but isn't the drain plug supposed to be on the outside of the hull drain? That way the water pressure cannot push it out of the hole. It keeps pushing it tighter...or so it would seem.



Your logic is logical, but one reason for it to be on the inside is if you were to start taking on water or to be swamped you can just fire up the engine, gun it, pul the plug and let the water drain out, then plug it back up.


----------



## Jdholmes

I have never seen on one the outside...think about it. If the plug did for some reason get popped from pressure...which I have never heard of, at least you could grab the plug and stick it back in.

On the flip side if the plug fell out for some reason, wether the handle got snagged on something or it got pushed out from the inside somehow, your plug is now gone for good and you are screwed.

Mine threads in.


----------



## KevinWI

they either thread in or have an internal plunger that applies pressure outwards to the sidewalls of the hole...Have never seen one on the outside either.


----------



## gillhunter

Actually I have put drain plugs in from both the inside and outside on different boats I have had. My last boat was a deep v with a rear casting deck (factory installed) with very poor access to the drain from the inside of the hull, so I put it in from the outside. On this boat the drain tube is welded into the hull and the bead of weld makes it almost impossible to get the plug to seal if you put it in from the outside. 
I also carry a spare wire tied to the transom. :LOL2:


----------



## Jay415

gillhunter said:


> ...On this boat the drain tube is welded into the hull and the bead of weld makes it almost impossible to get the plug to seal if you put it in from the outside...


mine is the same way. I can't even get it in from the outside.


----------



## JonBoatfever

In most bigger boats the plug is on the outside, but thats because the come standard with the bilge pump. My dads 19ft starcraft deep v has a plug on the outside.


----------



## JasonLester

I guess I am just used to fiberglass boats. My grandfathers bass boat (and every other one I have looked at) it was from the outside. It actually always worried me on it getting snagged or something. But it never was a problem. My Wellcraft openbow is outside. I am not sure you could even get to it from the inside. Although with that boat you could leave it out and it will float. (I know because the bellows on my outdrive had a big rip in it for a while... :shock: ) 

I can see how putting it in from the outside isn't possible on that one...I guess as long as its tight enough it won't push out. 

I actually just installed the Seasense drain on my boat because it didn't have one. I got the one with the check ball in it. So even if I forget to install the plug it stops water from coming in. Don't know how well it works yet.


----------



## fullpage

I've been stealing ideas from you and Jay415 like crazy! Nice work! Imitation is the best form of flattery! =D> 

Will post progress on my 1448 flat shortly!

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Jay415

fullpage said:


> I've been stealing ideas from you and Jay415 like crazy! Nice work! Imitation is the best form of flattery! =D>
> 
> Will post progress on my 1448 flat shortly!
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul


haha, This build is why I got started! a lot of my ideas came from this build!! Gillhunter is a great woodworker and has been a great help!!


----------



## gillhunter

Jay415 said:


> fullpage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been stealing ideas from you and Jay415 like crazy! Nice work! Imitation is the best form of flattery! =D>
> 
> Will post progress on my 1448 flat shortly!
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> haha, This build is why I got started! a lot of my ideas came from this build!! Gillhunter is a great woodworker and has been a great help!!
Click to expand...


Thanks guys. Tinboats is a really fun place, with really great people. =D> =D> Jay has a great build going and I'm looking forward to seeing your's Paul.


----------



## GGUG

Looks good gillhunter. I am wanting carpet on my decks but believe it will speed up wood rot. What type of carpet did you use and where did you get it? Also, did you coat lumber with resin or paint to give it more life? Trying to figure out what is the best way to increase deck life. Thinking of going with aluminum with carpet but just hate to dump so much cash into a project that already is thirsty enough.


----------



## gillhunter

GGUG said:


> Looks good gillhunter. I am wanting carpet on my decks but believe it will speed up wood rot. What type of carpet did you use and where did you get it? Also, did you coat lumber with resin or paint to give it more life? Trying to figure out what is the best way to increase deck life. Thinking of going with aluminum with carpet but just hate to dump so much cash into a project that already is thirsty enough.



Gerard, I used 16 oz. carpet from Bass Pro Shop. The wife put several coats of Minwax Helmsman Spar Urethane on the decking. In my opinion that the best way to increase deck life is to allow the boat to dry out if it gets rained on and then either store it with a good cover or inside. Good luck with your project!


----------



## franner11

love love love your boat mod! gonna steal a few ideas from your completely awesome build!

question: when you were attaching the carpeted new wood flooring to the aluminum, you said you used stainless screws - can you explain why you didn't use stainless toggle bolts?
i'm having a bit of a hard time finding them around nashville, and if regular stainless screws would do the trick, i'll go that route! i'm just a little worried about squeaking down the road, or loosened screws that may not hold for long...
if self-tapping stainless screws are the best answer, what size did you use?
thanks a million!
again, EXCELLENT MOD!!!
~fran


----------



## 7designs

Very nice conversion. I like your pole rack next to the door, handy when escaping to go fishing.


----------



## gillhunter

Thanks franner,
I used regular stainless screws that are available at Lowes or Home Depot. They are not self tapping. I pilot drilled all the holes and screwed them in by hand. I have used the boat for a full season and towed it a couple of thousand miles and nothing has loosened up, no squeaks.

I didn't use toggle bolts because my seats are foam filled and I didn't want to drill larger holes for the toggles and have to remove foam. I'm sure that there are applications where toggle bolts are the best solution.


----------



## gillhunter

7designs said:


> Very nice conversion. I like your pole rack next to the door, handy when escaping to go fishing.



Thanks, My wife has claimed the rest of the house so my garage is my "man cave". Fishing gear, boat and a fridge full of beer, what else does one need? :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## franner11

Thanks Gillhunter! You rock!


----------



## gillhunter

I relocated my transducer today. Took the boat out last weekend and while running on my trolling motor at 3.9 mph :LOL2: I saw all kinds of fish, but when I slowed down they would be gone? I had mounted my transducer too close to a strake, I think. So I moved it out board similar to how Jay and Kevin have theirs mounted. We'll see how it works tomorrow.


----------



## KevinWI

Hope it works for you.


----------



## gillhunter

Thanks Kevin! You had a great catch today! Do I ever miss eyes.


----------



## jasper60103

Gill,
very nice mod and informative thread. I bet those fish are shaking in their boots now. :LOL2:


----------



## Jay415

Looks great Mike! I really like the mounting block you installed. I think I should have done the same.


----------



## gillhunter

Jay415 said:


> Looks great Mike! I really like the mounting block you installed. I think I should have done the same.


Thanks Jay, I bought the smallest cuttiing board I could find at Wally World and made it from that :LOL2: .


----------



## dyeguy1212

gillhunter said:


> Jay415 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Mike! I really like the mounting block you installed. I think I should have done the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jay, I bought the smallest cuttiing board I could find at Wally World and made it from that :LOL2: .
Click to expand...



Did you just cut it to size with a circular saw? Or is there a better way? Looks like you got a really clean cut.


----------



## gillhunter

dyeguy1212 said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay415 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Mike! I really like the mounting block you installed. I think I should have done the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jay, I bought the smallest cuttiing board I could find at Wally World and made it from that :LOL2: .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Did you just cut it to size with a circular saw? Or is there a better way? Looks like you got a really clean 

Thanks, I used my 10" table saw with a 90 tooth blade.


----------



## gillhunter

Took the boat out last weekend after remounting my transducer. Still got some "funny" readings. Lowered it a bit and took it out again today. Much better.


----------



## dwaynesworld

I really like this boat. You have done great work and your craftmanship shows. I am considering putting together a boat, much like yours. The problem is I can decide on the bench model or ncs model. If I may ask, how is rod storage ith the center bench? The thing I do not like about the ncs, is the long front deck. I am a panfisherman, and dont stand up that much. Once again beauitful boat and workmanship


----------



## gillhunter

dwaynesworld said:


> I really like this boat. You have done great work and your craftmanship shows. I am considering putting together a boat, much like yours. The problem is I can decide on the bench model or ncs model. If I may ask, how is rod storage ith the center bench? The thing I do not like about the ncs, is the long front deck. I am a panfisherman, and dont stand up that much. Once again beauitful boat and workmanship



Thanks! I am a panfisherman also. I usually take 2 rods each for my wife and myself when we go. I put the rod butts against the center seat on the right side of the boat and let the tips angle out by the rear anchor winch. I'll try and take a picture when I get home. We also struggled between the NCS and the bench model, but battery storage potential in the center seat is why we choice this model.


----------



## gillhunter

gillhunter said:


> dwaynesworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this boat. You have done great work and your craftmanship shows. I am considering putting together a boat, much like yours. The problem is I can decide on the bench model or ncs model. If I may ask, how is rod storage ith the center bench? The thing I do not like about the ncs, is the long front deck. I am a panfisherman, and dont stand up that much. Once again beauitful boat and workmanship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am a panfisherman also. I usually take 2 rods each for my wife and myself when we go. I put the rod butts against the center seat on the right side of the boat and let the tips angle out by the rear anchor winch. I'll try and take a picture when I get home. We also struggled between the NCS and the bench model, but battery storage potential in the center seat is why we choice this model.
Click to expand...


Here's a couple of pictures.


----------



## dwaynesworld

Thanks for the pics. I guess great minds think alike is true. I like the bench for battery storage also.


----------



## TNtroller

gillhunter said:


> I relocated my transducer today. Took the boat out last weekend and while running on my trolling motor at 3.9 mph :LOL2: I saw all kinds of fish, but when I slowed down they would be gone? I had mounted my transducer too close to a strake, I think. So I moved it out board similar to how Jay and Kevin have theirs mounted. We'll see how it works tomorrow.




If you were in SI mode, the best "picture" is produced in the 3-5mph range from what I've read on other forums. In DI mode, you should still be moving, but slower (~1mph) +/-, is acceptable. I just ordered a Low HDS 8 w/ SS today, so I'll be pulling my hair (what's left anyway) in the near future. My comments about speed are based on my readings from comments made by HB/LOW reps, and people that have SI/DI not 1st hand experience .


----------



## Bugpac

TNtroller said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I relocated my transducer today. Took the boat out last weekend and while running on my trolling motor at 3.9 mph :LOL2: I saw all kinds of fish, but when I slowed down they would be gone? I had mounted my transducer too close to a strake, I think. So I moved it out board similar to how Jay and Kevin have theirs mounted. We'll see how it works tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were in SI mode, the best "picture" is produced in the 3-5mph range from what I've read on other forums. In DI mode, you should still be moving, but slower (~1mph) +/-, is acceptable. I just ordered a Low HDS 8 w/ SS today, so I'll be pulling my hair (what's left anyway) in the near future. My comments about speed are based on my readings from comments made by HB/LOW reps, and people that have SI/DI not 1st hand experience .
Click to expand...

Did you get a gen 1 or 2, i think you can get the rebate for a few more days as well.


----------



## Jay415

TNtroller said:


> If you were in SI mode, the best "picture" is produced in the 3-5mph range from what I've read on other forums. In DI mode, you should still be moving, but slower (~1mph) +/-, is acceptable. I just ordered a Low HDS 8 w/ SS today, so I'll be pulling my hair (what's left anyway) in the near future. My comments about speed are based on my readings from comments made by HB/LOW reps, and people that have SI/DI not 1st hand experience .


the best picture is obtained by adjusting chart speed to match boat speed. If you traveling 3 mph set chart speed to 3. This will give you the most accurate representation of structure. Faster chart speed than boat speed everything gets stretched. Slower chart speed than boat speed everything gets condensed. Same goes for SI, DI, and sonar


----------



## TNtroller

Bugpac said:


> TNtroller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I relocated my transducer today. Took the boat out last weekend and while running on my trolling motor at 3.9 mph :LOL2: I saw all kinds of fish, but when I slowed down they would be gone? I had mounted my transducer too close to a strake, I think. So I moved it out board similar to how Jay and Kevin have theirs mounted. We'll see how it works tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were in SI mode, the best "picture" is produced in the 3-5mph range from what I've read on other forums. In DI mode, you should still be moving, but slower (~1mph) +/-, is acceptable. I just ordered a Low HDS 8 w/ SS today, so I'll be pulling my hair (what's left anyway) in the near future. My comments about speed are based on my readings from comments made by HB/LOW reps, and people that have SI/DI not 1st hand experience .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get a gen 1 or 2, i think you can get the rebate for a few more days as well.
Click to expand...



got the Gen 1, rebates are good thru May I think, I printed off the rebate form but left it a work,


----------



## gillhunter

My wife kicked my rearend today :LOL2: . I couldn't buy a bite, so I had to be happy baiting her hook. She had a real nice 9 incher, as well as several other nice ones.


----------



## jasper60103

Awesome.
Reminds me when I took my kids out last summer.
I caught nothing.
My daughter even caught one while she was sleeping, LOL.


----------



## Jay415

gillhunter said:


> My wife kicked my rearend today :LOL2: . I couldn't buy a bite, so I had to be happy baiting her hook. She had a real nice 9 incher, as well as several other nice ones.


lol, you've been married long enough to know, sometimes you have to "let" them out fish you!!


----------



## gillhunter

Jay415 said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife kicked my rearend today :LOL2: . I couldn't buy a bite, so I had to be happy baiting her hook. She had a real nice 9 incher, as well as several other nice ones.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you've been married long enough to know, sometimes you have to "let" them out fish you!!
Click to expand...


Thanks Jay! But she really did smoke me! I really don't understand why some days when you are casting 5' from each other that one of you catches a bunch an the other comes up with nothing. :roll:


----------



## Gators5220

You need a lucky hat probably...


----------



## gillhunter

Getting ready to go to Michigan to fish for a week at the end of the month. So I put the Honda back on today. I installed a bilge pump over the winter, and we have been fishing total electric this spring. I was concerned that my gas tank would bounce around and hit the bilge pump. I didn't want to install something to secure the tank that would block my access to the drain plug. After thinking up a lot of bad solutions I decided to just install a bungee cord. I drilled a couple of hole in the transom braces to locate the bungee. I think it is going to work ok.


----------



## Jay415

Sometimes the simplest options are the best! That'll work out just fine!


----------



## gillhunter

We are going to pull the boat up to northern Indiana next weekend for a few days of fishing. Thought it would be a good idea to put on some guide post lights on the trailer. Picked up a set of Smith's at Academy Sports. Installation wasn't too difficult, except for fishing the wire down through the guide mounts. Used a piece of clothes hanger to pull the wire through with. Looks like they will work all right and it should be easier to keep track of the back of the trailer in the dark.


----------



## gillhunter

Some bluegill from this weekend. Kept enough for a nice little meal for the two of us.


----------



## Jay415

Looks good!!! Got some nice size filets there!


----------



## Floydp680

Hello gillhunter. A few days ago I brought home my new 1648/20 and a new trailer. I was wondering if you used 1/2" ply everywhere or not. I'm doing a similar but probably more basic floor. I'm doing doing wood and carpet on the back bench, on the ends of the middle bench, on the front deck, and on the 2 floor sections. On the floor I'm probably doing each section with 2 pieces of wood that meet in the middle. I was considering using more than 1/2" ply for the 2 floor sections because I am worried about flex, or a soft feel to the floor near the benches where it will essentially just be floating because the ribs are not right against the benches.


----------



## gillhunter

Welcome to tinboats! I used all 1/2" plywood and there is no flex or soft feel. There is only a few inches from the last rib to the seats. The decks are pretty stiff and I have had no issue with them. Looking forward to seeing your project.


----------



## gillhunter

Just got back from spending a week in lower Michigan, fishing and visiting our parents. Rented a cottage on Shavehead lake. The fishing was good and we ate fish every night, and brough enough home to have a fish fry with our kids. We took my parents out one day and we all had a great time. The boat worked well, and towed 1600 miles with out a hitch. Ran the boat all week on 3 gallons of gas. The little Honda gets pretty good mileage.


----------



## Scott1298

Nice build! I've been following you guys for awhile, and finally have my boat! Any chance you have a photo of the underside of your bow casting deck extension? That's exactly what I want to do, and I am trying to figure out how to brace it?


----------



## gillhunter

Scott,

Looking forward to seeing your project. As you can see in the top picture the original front deck on my boat comes out to the first splice shown on the underside of the deck extension, so I am only spaning an additional 18". It is all 1/2 plywood screwed and glued together. It is very stiff and my 240 lb. son has stood on it several times.


----------



## Ictalurus

gillhunter said:


> The boat worked well, and towed 1600 miles with out a hitch.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

Glad you had a great time in MI. The 'gills look tasty!


----------



## Scott1298

Great, thanks! I just want add about 16" for storage and a seat at the front of the boat. You've shown me I don't have to get too elaborate underneath for what I want... even though I'm almost heavy enough to be your son!


----------



## gillhunter

Ictalurus said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The boat worked well, and towed 1600 miles with out a hitch.
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock: :LOL2: :LOL2:
> 
> Glad you had a great time in MI. The 'gills look tasty!
Click to expand...


We did have a great time  I hope your fishing is going well this year!


----------



## Ictalurus

gillhunter said:


> We did have a great time I hope your fishing is going well this year!



Fishing has been great this year! Started out hitting the crappie, one of my better years. Lately I've been onto some decent catfish and suprisingly bass, caught my PB channel cat on 5/20. Headed to KY Lake this weekend for a work tournament, lots of talk going on at the office. I've also taken the kids out several times this year, everyone loves to swim off the boat


----------



## gillhunter

Ictalurus said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did have a great time I hope your fishing is going well this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishing has been great this year! Started out hitting the crappie, one of my better years. Lately I've been onto some decent catfish and suprisingly bass, caught my PB channel cat on 5/20. Headed to KY Lake this weekend for a work tournament, lots of talk going on at the office. I've also taken the kids out several times this year, everyone loves to swim off the boat
Click to expand...


Work tournament! =D> That sounds great. No body where I work fishes. Maybe I need to change jobs :LOL2: .


----------



## gillhunter

Took my 2 year old grandson, Ethan, for his first boat ride at Ft Yargo today. He did ok. :LOL2: He will be fishing next summer.


----------



## DearJon

Gillhunter,

I have to say that your boat is one of the most simplistic, well thought out representations of what a jon boat should be. You have incorporated only what is important to you and your wife, based on the type of fishing you enjoy. Great job. 

I just have one little piece of advice for anyone who needs to cut/shape cutting board material quickly. You can use a standard circular saw that is set up to rip. Simply turn your saw blade around where the teeth are facing back wards. Then cut normally, or a little slower than you normally would. The inverted teeth will actually melt the material as they cut. Of course, if you have a fine tooth cross-cut blade, then just use that. Reciprocating saw works well too. I learned this technique in the Marines, while making explosive charges/breaches.


----------



## gillhunter

Thanks, This is our 5th boat, all tins. Each got bigger, heavier and more complex, until this one. The idea was to keep it as simple as possible. This boat has put the fun back into fishing for us.


----------



## gillhunter

This is why we built this boat. Got on the water about 8:00 this morning. Got into some gill on the second spot we tried. They were coming up and hitting our crickets it was hard to get a hookset and we lost a number of fish at the boat. Nothing big all between 7 1/2" and 9". It was a great morning.


----------



## Bugpac

gillhunter said:


> This is why we built this boat. Got on the water about 8:00 this morning. Got into some gill on the second spot we tried. They were coming up and hitting our crickets it was hard to get a hookset and we lost a number of fish at the boat. Nothing big all between 7 1/2" and 9". It was a great morning.



Sandy Creek?


----------



## gillhunter

Bugpac said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we built this boat. Got on the water about 8:00 this morning. Got into some gill on the second spot we tried. They were coming up and hitting our crickets it was hard to get a hookset and we lost a number of fish at the boat. Nothing big all between 7 1/2" and 9". It was a great morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Creek?
Click to expand...

Yep, there was only one other boat there.


----------



## gillhunter

Got out again this morning about 8:00. Nothing like being with your favorite person, having a hot cup of coffee and watching your bobber go under.  
Slow bite, but we put 20 nice ones in the basket. Off the water by 11:00.


----------



## Zum

Another nice day,wtg.
I can't get over how nice the ramps are down there,except for acouple lakes,theres none where I live.


----------



## gillhunter

Zum said:


> Another nice day,wtg.
> I can't get over how nice the ramps are down there,except for acouple lakes,theres none where I live.



There are a lot of nice ramps in Georgia. All the lakes are actually reservoirs for either flood control and power generation or water supplies. The big lake's ramps can get pretty busy on the weekends. The last time I fished Lake Lanier I had to wait an hour to retrieve my boat. We fish the small lakes now that are either 10hp restricted or total electric. It's much less crowded and a lot more peaceful.


----------



## DaveInGA

Gill,

That's exactly the kind of days I envisioned when I first started looking for a boat. Unfortunately, my wife is a bit scared of the water and I couldn't get her to accept riding around in a jon boat. After looking at some of your postings, I'm beginning to think I ought to revisit the subject.

I live on the south side of Jefferson, so Sandy Creek, Bear Creek and Fort Yargo are all short drives from were I live via Highway 11, 129 and 330.


----------



## gillhunter

DaveInGA said:


> Gill,
> 
> That's exactly the kind of days I envisioned when I first started looking for a boat. Unfortunately, my wife is a bit scared of the water and I couldn't get her to accept riding around in a jon boat. After looking at some of your postings, I'm beginning to think I ought to revisit the subject.
> 
> I live on the south side of Jefferson, so Sandy Creek, Bear Creek and Fort Yargo are all short drives from were I live via Highway 11, 129 and 330.



Dave,
My wife is also a bit scared of water. We were fishing out of the Polar Kraft in the pictures below when we moved to Georgia. It was 16'8" long with a 85" beam and the hull weighed over 1000 lbs. I took her to Athens Marine to look at 1648s at least 10 times over the course of a year. We kept the Polar Kraft for a year before selling it after we built the 1648 and never fished it again. Sandy Creek, Bear Creek and Yargo are where we fish. The are all peaceful. She has become very comfortable in the boat and even stands on the front deck. She was ok with Richard Russel, but I could only get her on Lanier once with all the boat traffic. 

You need to finish your current project, which you have done an outstanding job on =D> Then build an all electric :LOL2:.


----------



## DaveInGA

Mike,

That's a nice looking craft. Looks a lot like the boat I now have. I'm getting close in my project. The motor is at a mechanic's to have him thoroughly go over it and bring it back to life after been asleep for years.

I've finished my transom board and I'm working on cleaning, scuffing, priming and painting the rear deck structure now. The seats are mounted, though I may have to add a splash shield. Replacing the driver/passenger seats has been a pain and I did a quick nasty solution, but it'll do until I locate some seats I'm satisfied with for those locations. In trying to finish the boat, I'm running into a lot of things where I have to make a compromise between using a less expensive material and getting it done versus doing something real nice and having it delayed another season.

My current hope is to have the boat in the water this fall. 8)


----------



## Jonboat2Bassboat

I see you did a great job restoring you boat. It looks professional. I just scanned the photos and didn't see that you painted the boat but assume you did. If so, what paint did you use and how has it held up over time? I am in the process of rebuilding my aluminium boat and having a hard time finding paint and primer for use below the water line without costing me $200. My build is called Tom's Jonboat to Bass boat project with photos". Please reply if you can. Thanks.

Here is a link to what I am doing.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=27078


----------



## gillhunter

Jonboat2Bassboat said:


> I see you did a great job restoring you boat. It looks professional. I just scanned the photos and didn't see that you painted the boat but assume you did. If so, what paint did you use and how has it held up over time? I am in the process of rebuilding my aluminium boat and having a hard time finding paint and primer for use below the water line without costing me $200. My build is called Tom's Jonboat to Bass boat project with photos". Please reply if you can. Thanks.
> 
> Here is a link to what I am doing.
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=27078


Your project looks like you are coming along nicely! Sorry to disappoint, but my project was a straight build, not a restoration. The color of the boat is tritech olive drab, 952-610. It is available from Sherwin Williams.


----------



## gillhunter

We finally got out again this morning. Beautiful early fall day. Were fishing for bluegill, but kept catching these dang things :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## novaman

That's alot better than just drowning worms :wink: Hope the fish continue to bite for You, no matter what they are. [-o< I know about killin' worms, since the only time I've gotten the new boat out, I only caught 2 nice fat bluegills, #-o I was fishing for walleye with jigs and worms in 24' of water. Oh well I caught something first time out. It'll get better now that the lake traffic has gone back to school =D> Hey Good Luck and tight lines
Nick


----------



## gillhunter

novaman said:


> That's alot better than just drowning worms :wink: Hope the fish continue to bite for You, no matter what they are. [-o< I know about killin' worms, since the only time I've gotten the new boat out, I only caught 2 nice fat bluegills, #-o I was fishing for walleye with jigs and worms in 24' of water. Oh well I caught something first time out. It'll get better now that the lake traffic has gone back to school =D> Hey Good Luck and tight lines
> Nick


We had a lot of fun this morning! Catching bass, even small ones on 4 lb. and and a 6' light action rod is fun. :LOL2:


----------



## novaman

You betcha it is!!!


----------



## gillhunter

I put a Humminbird 597ciHD sonar unit on the boat this year. After relocating and adjusting the transducer a few times and adjusting the settings a few times and maybe just learning how to use it. I seem to have figured out how to find some fish with it :LOL2: . The last couple of times we got out we have had pretty good results. Sunday morning was beautiful. The Mrs. and I packed a thermos of coffee and a couple of egg sandwiches and off to the lake we went. Kept a nice little mess of gill and released a bunch more.


----------



## CaseyP

I just scrolled through this thread and looked at the pics, I like what you have done. I'm getting all of the stuff rounded up to put a floor in mine and and mount a bow mount trolling motor. Mines only a 14 topper from Bass Pro.


----------



## novaman

gillhunter said:


> I put a Humminbird 597ciHD sonar unit on the boat this year. After relocating and adjusting the transducer a few times and adjusting the settings a few times and maybe just learning how to use it. I seem to have figured out how to find some fish with it :LOL2: . The last couple of times we got out we have had pretty good results. Sunday morning was beautiful. The Mrs. and I packed a thermos of coffee and a couple of egg sandwiches and off to the lake we went. Kept a nice little mess of gill and released a bunch more.




Now You're making me jealous, it's been 2 wks. since I got out and only caught 1 walleye, and 2 small bass. I've been working on the trailer , that'llk be under the Tracker pretty soon. I've got some pics to gather up for a post under the trailer thread, and I'll be ready for the fall runs on wally's and salmon. Just looked at MI. fish report and there are a good no. of steelhead working their way to Berrien Springs by the weekend. 
Looks like a real nice mess of FAT bluegills in that basket, and I can almost smell them frying, that and a nice salad and a COLD beer. Now I'm really jealous. Keep up the good ( ya can't call it work) relaxation, and I'll be recreating soon.


----------



## gillhunter

I got to take my oldest grandson, Eli fishing for the first time last weekend! My daughter and son-in-law just relocated back from Oklahoma to South Carolina after a 3 year project. Eli just turned 8 and is a pretty good little fisherman. We caught a nice mess of bluegills that we sent home with him. He does a good job of lipping a bass, but had a heck of a time holding on to a bluegill for a picture. :LOL2:


----------



## Scott1298

He just needs more practice, hopefully you guys have many more fishing days together ahead of you now that they're closer :!:


----------



## novaman

x2 and then some.


----------



## trueblue1970

Gillhunter,

Love your build, great job. And all of your pics! I read you thread over and over and im buying the same exact boat. Thanks for all the cool ideas and info as Im sure I will be copying what you did for the most part. Only diff is mind is coming with a 15 hp Honda. How do you like the Honda? How stable is the boat? I moved up from a 1431 to a 1542 and now going to the 1648. I will be done with this one for sure. Keeping the 1431 for electric only lakes.


----------



## gillhunter

Trueblue,

Thanks. The 1648 is very stable. The Honda has worked out well. Starts every time and is real easy on gas. Looking forward to seeing your build.


----------



## Brine

Glad to see you put Eli on some fish =D> 

He will remember it for life.


----------



## trueblue1970

Thanks Gill. If you dont mind I may pick your brain a bit on this one. Being that it is a new setup I dont want to make as many mistakes (less holes the better) and have more patience. Again thanks...great job


----------



## gillhunter

trueblue1970 said:


> Thanks Gill. If you dont mind I may pick your brain a bit on this one. Being that it is a new setup I dont want to make as many mistakes (less holes the better) and have more patience. Again thanks...great job



Trueblue,

Thanks. I'm more than happy to share both successes and mistakes. :LOL2:


----------



## IDAHOAUGER

I really like your 1648, simple, clean and very practical...nice! By the way, I like how organized your garage is too! =D>


----------



## gillhunter

The wife and I celebrated our 41st Anniversery this weekend and spent a little time on the water Sunday. Caught a nice little mess of bluegills and had a great afternoon.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER

Very nice and Congrats!


----------



## rickybobbybend

Congratulations to both of you. Condolences to the fish.


----------



## BrazosDon

Congratulation, Gilhunter. When me and my wife had our 20th anniversary I took here to Bangkok, China. And then on our 40th I went to pick her up. LOL


----------



## Jay415

Congrats on 41 years Mike! Nice to see your getting some good use of your boat, unlike me, :mrgreen:


----------



## gillhunter

Merry Christmas everyone! The wife and I got each other Tempress seats for Christmas. I can't wait to try them out!!


----------



## theyyounggun

Those look comfy! Dd you use those pin pesestals?


----------



## gillhunter

theyyounggun said:


> Those look comfy! Dd you use those pin pesestals?



No, I use a swivel and a removeable mount. It's the same setup that I had on my last seats and it worked out pretty well.


----------



## theyyounggun

That's how I am wanting to do mine. I was wondering if people have used them and are pleased with them. Sounds lik you are. Are those the 7" swivels? I could only find the setup for 7" swivels but then I could only find 6" swivels.


----------



## gillhunter

theyyounggun said:


> That's how I am wanting to do mine. I was wondering if people have used them and are pleased with them. Sounds lik you are. Are those the 7" swivels? I could only find the setup for 7" swivels but then I could only find 6" swivels.



The swivels I have are 6". The bases I have will work with either one.


----------



## Jay415

gillhunter said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! The wife and I got each other Tempress seats for Christmas. I can't wait to try them out!!


Very nice! And they do look quite comfortable! Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## JMichael

Nice, I've always thought the tempress brand looked comfortable and well made. If I could store my boat inside I might consider spending the extra $ to go with tempress.


----------



## gillhunter

The wife and I have been dealing with colds this week, so my project this weekend was just doing a minor adjustment. We had our best fishing year since we moved to Georgia. Maybe we are starting to figure out some patterns. The boat worked well for us this year. There were 2 things that we wanted to improve. First the seats were not real comfortable on a long day, so we changed out the seats over the holidays. Second the Anchormate for the front anchor wanted to reel line in high on the reel which was an issue. So I made a 1/2" spacer today and remounted the Anchormate. I think it will correct the problem.

This continues to be the best site on the web. We got a lot of new members this year and there are a lot of great projects going on.


----------



## Howard

Those seats look very comfortable


----------



## gillhunter

Howard said:


> Those seats look very comfortable



I hope so Howard! The weather looks pretty decent for the weekend so we are going to see if we can try them out :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## gillhunter

Got a gift this weekend, 70 degree weather. Got out on Saturday and Sunday. The anchor winch adjustment worked well. It was real slow on Saturday, but we got into them on Sunday. Nothing big. We released everything because we have enough in the freezer and I was to lazy to clean any more fish. This was the first time i have ever been able to fish open water in January.


----------



## JoshKeller

is the height of the stock front deck and center bench pretty close to even? Im picking up a 1648 tomorrow and debating between the no center seat and the style you have. I was hoping to be able to connect a deck flush with the front deck and flush with the center bench seat, so I can use your idea and put the batteries in the compartment. Thanks!


----------



## gillhunter

JoshKeller said:


> is the height of the stock front deck and center bench pretty close to even? Im picking up a 1648 tomorrow and debating between the no center seat and the style you have. I was hoping to be able to connect a deck flush with the front deck and flush with the center bench seat, so I can use your idea and put the batteries in the compartment. Thanks!


They are very close to being even. You shouldn't have any problem putting on a flush deck. Looking forward to seeing your build!!


----------



## Fishin4life

Nice job! Looks great, what type of fishing did you do?


----------



## Fishin4life

Nevermind, I just found the post of the fish. Sorry.


----------



## hoosier78

Awesome build!! I have a 1648 MonArk and am in the process of doing a lot of copying.


----------



## gillhunter

hoosier78 said:


> Awesome build!! I have a 1648 MonArk and am in the process of doing a lot of copying.



We were born and raised in Elkhart County, Indiana. Where are you fishing in Sullivan? Looking forward to seeing your project.


----------



## hoosier78

gillhunter said:


> hoosier78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome build!! I have a 1648 MonArk and am in the process of doing a lot of copying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were born and raised in Elkhart County, Indiana. Where are you fishing in Sullivan? Looking forward to seeing your project.
Click to expand...

I fish Sullivan lake, turtle creek, bass lake, dogwood lake, white river, wabash river and several private lakes and ponds.


----------



## xXT.WARDXx

How do you do your wood. I just got a Jon boat and stripped it and looking to put a deck and everything in it. I was wondering if you just buy regular ole plywood from like Lowes and then seal it. If so what do you use for your water seal and how you do it?


----------



## gillhunter

xXT.WARDXx said:


> How do you do your wood. I just got a Jon boat and stripped it and looking to put a deck and everything in it. I was wondering if you just buy regular ole plywood from like Lowes and then seal it. If so what do you use for your water seal and how you do it?



Yes it is just regular plywood from Lowes. (do not use treated wood) I used 3 coats of Minwax Helmsman Spar Urethane to seal it using disposable foam brushes. 

Good luck with your project.


----------



## xXT.WARDXx

Thank you. I stripped it all out yesterday and I figured the first thing I need to do is stripped all the old paint and fix any leaks. Its been sitting for 2 years. Would you recommend sanding it all down or using the rustoleom aircraft cleaner I have read about on here.


----------



## gillhunter

xXT.WARDXx said:


> Thank you. I stripped it all out yesterday and I figured the first thing I need to do is stripped all the old paint and fix any leaks. Its been sitting for 2 years. Would you recommend sanding it all down or using the rustoleom aircraft cleaner I have read about on here.


Understand that this boat was new and didn't require refinishing. I have done a lot of metal work and wood work and my preference is to mechanically remove old paint using a wire wheel, heat gun and scraper and, or sanding. Other members have used strippers with great results, it's just not my preference.


----------



## xXT.WARDXx

Yeah i understood that i was just hoping that you had done it before. lol

Did you glue your carpet onto your wood for your boat or did you just staple it on. Im looking at doing aluminum angle for my supports with a 1/2 thick plywood deck. i may go to 3/4 depending/ My jon boat is only 14 ft long and 32" in the bottom so i know i can't do to much to it weight wise. Im looking at putting a livewell in one of the seats and i know that the foam is in it just in case you sink it so you can retrieve it. I wonder if i was to just take out enough to put in a livewell or take it all out of 1 and not the other how bad that would do to the boat.

I had also thought about if i took it out to distribute it under the floor that way it would still be in there.


----------



## gillhunter

Glued the carpet down. This is what I used.


----------



## xXT.WARDXx

Thank you sir. I was wondering if I added foam under my deck everywhere there wasn't storage if that would help with flotation or if it make it unstable. I'm a bass fisherman so I want to carry baits with me in totes in my storage compartments and those can get kind of heavy depending on what you got.


----------



## gillhunter

xXT.WARDXx said:


> Thank you sir. I was wondering if I added foam under my deck everywhere there wasn't storage if that would help with flotation or if it make it unstable. I'm a bass fisherman so I want to carry baits with me in totes in my storage compartments and those can get kind of heavy depending on what you got.


I have all the stock foam in mine. Putting foam under your floor will not make your boat unstable. If you check out the link below it will tell you how much foam you need in your boat. It's a good read.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=25283


----------



## xXT.WARDXx

Sorry for all the questions. first time doing this and i want to get prices on everything first and i really don't want to screw up. lol


----------



## gillhunter

xXT.WARDXx said:


> Sorry for all the questions. first time doing this and i want to get prices on everything first and i really don't want to screw up. lol


Don't be sorry about questions :LOL2: . That's what this site is all about!

Feel free to PM me also.


----------



## xXT.WARDXx

Will definately have to that once I get started. Have you ever built a live well for a Jon boat?


----------



## gillhunter

xXT.WARDXx said:


> Will definately have to that once I get started. Have you ever built a live well for a Jon boat?



No, we use a fish basket or a cooler when we decide to keep fish. There are a lot of really nice live well builds on the site.


----------



## Jay415

xXT.WARDXx said:


> Will definately have to that once I get started. Have you ever built a live well for a Jon boat?


Mike's build was the inspiration for mine. I put a simple live well in using the existing well in the center seat. I haven't used it once. I'm actually gonna take it out and make it the battery box like Mike did. I added a 25hp motor and I now have too much weight in the stern when someone is standing there fishing. But here's my live well. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22353&p=247011#p246940


----------



## Scott1298

If I have a fish I really have to keep, I put it on a "string" and drag it in the water. The middle bench with the battery really balances out the boat!


----------



## MNHunter505

KevinWI said:


> Thanks. That helps a lot. I wasn't wrong thinking it was going to be tricky to get it right. Amazing I don't see a single screw (or bolt) showing on the carpet.
> thinking I could probably bevel the hinge side cut on the bench plywood like 45 degrees to allow the lid to open further.



Are you able to snap a pic of how you carpeted the hinge area of the aft bench hatch? Also, did you install a piece of alum angle to the underside of that hatch?
thanks.


----------



## gillhunter

Hunter, My rear bench isn't hinged, just the center. However 
Jay's is. Take a look at his build, it's a great one!


https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22353


----------



## xXT.WARDXx

i got to have a built live well because i will be fishing bass tournaments and it has to looklike it came factory or you aint aloud to fish


----------



## MNHunter505

gillhunter said:


> Hunter, My rear bench isn't hinged, just the center. However
> Jay's is. Take a look at his build, it's a great one!
> 
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22353




Ok, thanks. I will take a look. Also, have you hear of pop riveting into wood? Some of the builds look like the other end of the rivet doesn't stick out...so it's like they drill a hole and insert the rivet in, and it expands to hold in place?...?


----------



## gillhunter

MNHunter505 said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter, My rear bench isn't hinged, just the center. However
> Jay's is. Take a look at his build, it's a great one!
> 
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks. I will take a look. Also, have you hear of pop riveting into wood? Some of the builds look like the other end of the rivet doesn't stick out...so it's like they drill a hole and insert the rivet in, and it expands to hold in place?...?
Click to expand...


Sorry I'm so late in answering this, works been really busy! 
I have never used pop rivets in wood, but I have used these threaded inserts. They work pretty well..

https://www.ezlok.com/InsertsWood/index.html


----------



## gillhunter

We finally got a nice weather day on a weekend and managed to get out for a couple of hours. The weather was beautiful, the bite was slow, but we managed a nice basket of bluegill and my wife caught her personal best shell cracker that went 10 3/4". Also couple of nice little cats that we released. Again that's why we built the boat :LOL2:


----------



## gillhunter

We got each other new Tempress Hight Back seats for Christmas. The construction and quality was great. They just hit our backs in the wrong place. We went ahead and replaced them with Low Backs. For us they were much more comfortable. 

Now if only the rain would stop and let us get out fishing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gillhunter

The weekend weather has really been bad for the past several weeks. Took the week off. Drove 760 miles to Indiana to see my parents over Memorial Day. Didn''t tow the boat this year. My dad is not feeling well enough to fish. (he is both a WWII and Korean vet). We drove back Tuesday after I got called back into work for a couple of hours, then got to finally get some fishing in. The wife caught the biggest fish of the day. There is nothing better than finishing cleaning a mess of 'gill and having the boat sitting in the driveway with 4 more days to fish!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keystone

Haven't eaten Sun Fish or Gills in a long time. Sure does bring back some memories though. Must have caught a million of those when I was a kid on the Little Neshaminy and the Delaware.


----------



## gillhunter

Decided (for you North Georgia guys) to fish Fort Yargo this morning. Not my most successful lake, we usually have a tough time. I haven't run the outboard for a couple of months, been fishing total electric, so that was my incentive to go to Yargo. Boat was hooked up to my truck, SWB F150 that we usually use to tow locally. Started loading the boat while the Mrs. was getting around and discovered a nail in my right rear tire. Not a good start to the morning. Switched trucks and went to Yargo. Launched and the little Honda fired on the first try. I have had a 20hp Merc, 25hp Evenrude, 50hp Johnson, and a 90hp Yamaha. This little 9.9 four stroke Honda is a little jewel. 
The best part is we caught fish!!!!!!!!! We caught (and released) more fish today than we have caught total in this lake in the last 2 seasons of fishing it. I guess the sun shines on an old dogs azz every once in a while. 

And we are having fresh gill for supper :LOL2:


----------



## Keystone

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316821#p316821 said:


> gillhunter » 27 minutes ago[/url]"]
> *And we are having fresh gill for supper* :LOL2:



Don't get any better than that now does it!


----------



## KevinWI

Am I seeing things or do you now have a motor? Thought motors were off limits, thus turning your livewell into a battery storage for the TM?


----------



## gillhunter

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317373#p317373 said:


> KevinWI » Today, 17:48[/url]"]Am I seeing things or do you now have a motor? Thought motors were off limits, thus turning your livewell into a battery storage for the TM?


Kevin,
We always intended to put a motor on it. We fish either total electric or 10 HP restricted lakes. Some of the total electric lakes you can leave the motor on, but just not use it and some you have to take it off. I have a motor stand and the Honda is about 100 lbs so I just pop it on an off when I need to.

Having said that about 95% of our fishing is total electric so we give the batteries a workout. :LOL2:


----------



## Scott1298

Gilhunter, for your bilge pump you said you "installed the switch in you battery box"... could you attach a picture/explanation?

Thx!


----------



## gillhunter

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319488#p319488 said:


> Scott1298 » 20 minutes ago[/url]"]Gilhunter, for your bilge pump you said you "installed the switch in you battery box"... could you attach a picture/explanation?
> 
> Thx!


 I drilled a hole in the top of my starter battery box and installed a single pole rocker switch in it (just to the right of the strap in the picture). Then I just wired the power lead, and an inline fuse to the pump through the switch. I have tried to keep the boat as simple as possible. :LOL2:


----------



## BigTerp

Hey Gill, love the boat!!

How did you secure your bilge pump to the hull? I see some guys use 5200. Trying to figure out what I'm going to do for my bilge pump.


----------



## gillhunter

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319501#p319501 said:


> BigTerp » 6 minutes ago[/url]"]Hey Gill, love the boat!!
> 
> How did you secure your bilge pump to the hull? I see some guys use 5200. Trying to figure out what I'm going to do for my bilge pump.



3M Marine Silicone. Works well, haven't knocked it loose yet :LOL2: . I ran the boat and towed with it for at least a year now.

https://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_11151_10001_21330_-1?ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=21330&cid=sc_googlepla&device=c&network=g&matchtype=&gclid=CNKw4bXy8rcCFSfl7Aod3ywABw#.UcMYIZwSbo0


----------



## BigTerp

Thanks!! I've worked with 5200 a decent amount already while replacing my transom and replacing some rivets in the hull. Good stuff!! How exactly did you attach it though? Just slap some 5200 on the bottom of the pump and stick it where you want it? I've yet to order my bilge pump, so maybe once I get one in hand I'll see how to "glue" it down.


----------



## gillhunter

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319508#p319508 said:


> BigTerp » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]Thanks!! I've worked with 5200 a decent amount already while replacing my transom and replacing some rivets in the hull. Good stuff!! How exactly did you attach it though? Just slap some 5200 on the bottom of the pump and stick it where you want it? I've yet to order my bilge pump, so maybe once I get one in hand I'll see how to "glue" it down.



I just determined the location, including the direction of the discharge, marked it on the pump base and hull with a pencil. The I removed the base from the pump, put the 3M on the base, stuck it to the hull and let it set up for 24 hours before I did any more of the installation.


----------



## Scott1298

"I drilled a hole in the top of my starter battery box and installed a single pole rocker switch in it (just to the right of the strap in the picture). Then I just wired the power lead, and an inline fuse to the pump through the switch. I have tried to keep the boat as simple as possible."

I'm still pulling this battery out to use with my 10' from time to time, I'm going to have to either go through my little switch panel or direct to the battery posts for the ability to quickly disconnect... unless I use pigtail connectors or something?


----------



## gillhunter

We took our 3 year old grandson, Ethan fishing alone with us for the first time today and he caught his first fish!! He lasted about an hour :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## typed by ben

what fun for both of yall. i remember the first time i went with my grandfather and uncle and that was over 25 years ago. i caught my fish that day and they were both very happy for me. i will never forget that.


----------



## BigTerp

Awesome!!


----------



## gillhunter

Rented a house on Lake Murray, SC over the 4th with our 2 daughters and son-in-laws and 3 grand kids. Had a great time. The lake would get busy and rough in the afternoons but was calm in the mornings. Fishing was ok, we fried up 50 bluegill fillets on Friday night. It rained every afternoon and evening so with the boat tied to the dock having a bilge pump was required :LOL2: !! I pumped a lot of water. GPS was handy on this size lake. The kids and grandkids as well as the grandparents had a great time. Hope you all had a great 4th. :beer:


----------



## Brine

Good stuff - =D>


----------



## panFried

Great stuff GillHunter! How do you like the Honda? I was looking at them last night online. I am thinking about upgrading from 9.8 merc to 20 hp after realizing I'm too impatient for the power of a 10 hp.


----------



## gillhunter

panfried,

I like everything about the Honda. This is only our 2nd full season on it but it starts every time, runs well and sips gas.


----------



## gillhunter

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321840#p321840 said:


> Brine » Today, 11:55[/url]"]Good stuff - =D>


Thanks Brine, it was a great time. Family and fishing. It doesn't get much better for me :LOL2: . We went though 200 crickets!


----------



## panFried

gillhunter said:


> panfried,
> 
> I like everything about the Honda. This is only our 2nd full season on it but it starts every time, runs well and sips gas.


Good to hear! Definitely going to check them out at dealer. Did you buy online or locally? Just curious if you found any good pricing deals.

BTW, thanks for the cutting board idea. I used it for a transom plate in stern. Best 5.97 I ever spent.


----------



## gillhunter

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321880#p321880 said:


> panFried » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> panfried,
> 
> I like everything about the Honda. This is only our 2nd full season on it but it starts every time, runs well and sips gas.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear! Definitely going to check them out at dealer. Did you buy online or locally? Just curious if you found any good pricing deals.
> 
> BTW, thanks for the cutting board idea. I used it for a transom plate in stern. Best 5.97 I ever spent.
Click to expand...

I bought mine locally from the same dealer I bought my boat and trailer from. The downside of a Honda is the price. I checked around and there wasn't enough price difference to not support my local dealer who is a great guy.


----------



## joseph101088

do you have any pictures of the cuts you made in the wood for your floors? i have the same boat and my two oldest kids keep tripping so its time for a floor. looks like you had a great day out with the family.


----------



## gillhunter

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321883#p321883 said:


> joseph101088 » Yesterday, 18:18[/url]"]do you have any pictures of the cuts you made in the wood for your floors? i have the same boat and my two oldest kids keep tripping so its time for a floor. looks like you had a great day out with the family.


joseph,

Look at the first couple of pages of my post and you will see pictures of my floors while I was building them. If you need more detail PM me. Good luck on your project, looking forward to seeing your progress!!


----------



## Lil'Skeeter

gillhunter, I really enjoyed following your build. What an awesome looking rig. I'm about to pick up an older jon boat and hope it turns out half as good as yours. Really nice set up.


----------



## gillhunter

Finally got back out on the water after weeks of rain and family issues. Caught a nice little mess of gills.


----------



## panFried

gillhunter said:


> Finally got back out on the water after weeks of rain and family issues. Caught a nice little mess of gills.


 That's a nice size for August. Good job and hope you get out a little more this year.


----------



## gillhunter

This is the first time I have been fishing since I retired. Got out for a couple of hours this morning. Kept enough for a meal. This is the first time that I have ever been out on a weekday that I wasn't on vacation. It was nice, only a couple of other boats on the water. I think I'm going to like this :LOL2:.
Since I don't have a company truck anymore we picked up an '05 Mariner for the wife to run around in. I towed the boat with it this morning and it did real well. It's a lot easier to back the trailer than in our extended cab F150.


----------



## typed by ben

those are some fatties there. i just finished breakfast and my mouth is already watering. hope you have some hot oil in close reach!


----------



## DrNip

Weekdays are nice to fish.


----------



## gillhunter

A beautiful fall day. Haven't really done much to the boat except use it recently. Thinking about what I want to change on it this winter. It's really fishing pretty well for our needs right now.

Got out for a while today. Nothing exciting other than 'gills for supper.


----------



## typed by ben

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331779#p331779 said:


> gillhunter » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]It's really fishing pretty well for our needs right now.


in the world of automation we have one saying: dont mess with success!


----------



## gillhunter

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331780#p331780 said:


> typed by ben » 10 Oct 2013, 16:00[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331779#p331779 said:
> 
> 
> 
> gillhunter » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]It's really fishing pretty well for our needs right now.
> 
> 
> 
> in the world of automation we have one saying: dont mess with success!
Click to expand...

Ben, Maybe I should leave it alone for now :LOL2: :LOL2: . Got out with the wife today and brought home a nice mess.


----------



## gillhunter

It was cool, foggy and overcast this morning. Caught a nice mess of 'gill and kept enough for supper.


----------



## mfbear

I can tell your from the north when you call them gills, as everyone I know from the south call them brim.


----------



## Scott1298

Gillhunter do you notice much "back spray" from your transducer when on plane where it is mounted? I got out this weekend with my "new-to-me" 9.9 and the transducer created quite a "rooster tail". (It's fine when trolling.)

Thx,


----------



## Kismet

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332370#p332370 said:


> gillhunter » 18 Oct 2013, 15:27[/url]"]It was cool, foggy and overcast this morning. Caught a nice mess of 'gill and kept enough for supper.



Hey GH, Nice.

I get a vicarious satisfaction in seeing your results. You did a meticulous job on your tin, and it pleases me that it pleases you.

Continue to thrive.

=D>


----------



## gillhunter

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333129#p333129 said:


> Scott1298 » Today, 00:08[/url]"]Gillhunter do you notice much "back spray" from your transducer when on plane where it is mounted? I got out this weekend with my "new-to-me" 9.9 and the transducer created quite a "rooster tail". (It's fine when trolling.)
> 
> Thx,


Scott, No I don't, but I did adjust the transducer several times before I was satisfied with the results. Of course it also may be I don't run the boat very fast too often :LOL2:


----------



## gillhunter

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333161#p333161 said:


> Kismet » 57 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332370#p332370 said:
> 
> 
> 
> gillhunter » 18 Oct 2013, 15:27[/url]"]It was cool, foggy and overcast this morning. Caught a nice mess of 'gill and kept enough for supper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey GH, Nice.
> 
> I get a vicarious satisfaction in seeing your results. You did a meticulous job on your tin, and it pleases me that it pleases you.
> 
> Continue to thrive.
> 
> =D>
Click to expand...

Thanks Kis! At this point in my life beyond spending time with family, there are very few things more satisfying than working on and fishing out of my tin.


----------



## Scott1298

Scott, No I don't, but I did adjust the transducer several times before I was satisfied with the results. Of course it also may be I don't run the boat very fast too often :LOL2:

I think it's just the shape of my transducer (wide like a spatula) and I'm not going to worry about it as long as it keeps working. Next time I go out I want to see if it's reading at high speed (12 mph) :wink:


----------



## gillhunter

I was able to get out for a few hours Friday between days and days of rain or wind. The folks at the local bait shop are struggling this fall with so much bad weather, sales are real slow. It was very over cast, but mild. I was the only one on the lake. Still figuring out what I want do do to the boat this winter.


----------



## typed by ben

thats an enviable life right there


----------



## midnight_f150

Super nice boat you and your wife have done a great job on it.


----------



## gillhunter

Thanks! We have really enjoyed the boat and all of the knowledge on the site. Lots of really good people here.


----------



## gillhunter

The long nasty winter that it seems everyone has had to endure appears to be leaving us, at least in this area. Got the boat out, put in fresh gas and the little Honda fired up on the 2nd try. 

The boat works pretty well for us. This will be it's 4th season. The only thing I did was install a Rig Rite net I found on Amazon over the opening of the front storage area to keep things from sliding out. 

Been out a couple of times and it works pretty well. 

Hope everyone has a great spring, lots of great builds and mods on the site right now.


----------



## gillhunter

Got out today for a couple of hours before it got hot. Kept enough for supper.


----------



## Abraham

Boat looks great Gill, hope you and the wife are having a good time on it. Not having much luck around here yet but the weather should be clearing up in a week or two


----------



## joseph101088

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355097#p355097 said:


> gillhunter » 08 Jun 2014, 14:27[/url]"]Got out today for a couple of hours before it got hot. Kept enough for supper.




I envy you my friend missed all of spring and summer this year. should leave the middle east in time for some fall fishing though. if i could get my boat to that point i wouldnt touch it. just fish out of it.


----------



## gillhunter

Our youngest daughter, son-in-law and 2 grandchildern are spending the holiday with us. My son-in-law and I managed to get out for a couple of hours this morning and brought back a nice little mess of 'gills. Fish fry tonight :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## JET4

very nice boat, great job you & your wife did.


----------



## gillhunter

Got out again this morning and caught a nice little mess. Off the water by 11:00 before the heat really set in. The boat's working well, don't think I'll do anything else to it except fish before fall.


----------



## gillhunter

We are mid-way through our 4th season with the tin. It gets used a lot! Had to replace the tires this week, had worn the original set out. Got out a couple of times this week. My fishing partner of 42 years caught several nice ones this morning. We kept enough for supper.


----------



## typed by ben

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362118#p362118 said:


> gillhunter » 16 minutes ago[/url]"]We are mid-way through our 4th season with the tin. It gets used a lot! Had to replace the tires this week, had worn the original set out.


hope to get to that point myself


----------



## heron2000

I should get my new 1648 in next week 

I'm going to use some of your ideas 

Where do you fish - I live in Buford and am just getting back into fishing - got lots of grand kids that will be going with me along with the wife


----------



## gillhunter

Sandy Creek and Fort Yargo mostly. Can't wait to see your boat!


----------



## gillhunter

We are getting toward the end of our 4th season on the boat and I am very pleased on how it has held up. I decided to repaint the anchor davit mounts. I thought someone might be interested on how I mounted Worth Anchor Mates on my jon. The bow mount was a little difficult because the deck was several inches lower than the gunnel. The stern mount was angled so the davit was level. All was made from 3/4" non-pressure treated plywood. They have held up well and the bow davit has been banged into the trailer guide ons several times while loading in the wind without being torn off :LOL2: .


----------



## heron2000

nice job - thanks for posting 
I'm getting ready to install my 1st one


----------



## WPS

Nice boat!!!.. You really did a great job on it!!!................Nice fish too!!!  

Really enjoyed your thread!!!... Very nice!!!

Thanks for taking the time to keep the thread updated!!!


----------



## G lech

Super nice boat! Great job and super clean!


----------



## Slough Runner

Nice boat! They are a great brand and fun to trick out. I just purchased a NCS 1648MV. Can't wait to get started!


----------



## gillhunter

First trip of what our kids refer to as our Drab Green Floater's 5th season. Put a couple of new trolling motor batteries in, changed oil, filter and W/P impeller and it's good to go. Boat gets used a lot and has held up well. Got on the water a couple of hours today and brought home 21 gills.


----------



## got2bgills

Your first trip of the season a couple of hours and 21 gills. I'm jealous.


----------



## gillhunter

Hope all of you are getting some time on the water. Got out for a couple of hours this morning and brought home 23 of these.


----------



## jasper60103

gillhunter said:


> Hope all of you are getting some time on the water. Got out for a couple of hours this morning and brought home 23 of these.



Nice. I went out Friday for a little boat ride. I hadn't planned on fishing much since I didn't have any live bait. I caught couple nice size sunnies. Never caught one on a lure like this before. Anywho, they were released because I didn't have any ice in the cooler either. :LOL2: 

-jasper


----------



## heron2000

I caught a few sunfish in FL this year with top water poppers - one was a really large one - I was just fishing off a dock killing a little time - next time i'll take a picture


----------



## gillhunter

Took my 5 year old grandson and my son-in-law out for a few hours this morning. A good time was had by all and we are having fish for supper.


----------



## Fishin Aint Easy

Thanks for sharing all this info. I'm going to be starting a mod on my v hull real soon and this has been enormously helfpful - and all the fish pics have been a plus!


----------



## gillhunter

Been a busy summer with pretty decent fishing. Got out this morning and brought home 20 of these.


----------



## heron2000

Wife and I were going fishing this morning in Winder but ended up camping at lake Lanier all weekend
she just lost her job so we wanted to get away


----------



## gillhunter

We spent Labor Day weekend with our oldest daughter, her husband and our 2 oldest grandchildren at Lake Chatuge, Georgia. THe fishing wasn't great, but we had a good time and the tin worked well. Was a catch and release trip.


----------



## Ictalurus

Boat still looks great Gill!

That's a nice looking body of water you were fishing on labor day.


----------



## gillhunter

It's been a cold and rainy fall here. October is usually beautiful and it was crummy. November was more of the same. We finally got a really nice day yesterday and got out on the water for the afternoon. Caught and released a good bunch of Bluegill. The boat is nearing the end of it's 5th season and is holding up well. For those of you that aren't comfortable using aluminum as a building material, I used all wood on this boat and it has held up very well for 5 years now. I do store the boat inside, but it has been totally soaked a number of times while traveling.


----------



## Androsyn

Gil,
This boat looks amazing man. I have been trolling this site for a few months now and just recently joined. I bought a Jon and can't wait to get going on it this winter! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## gillhunter

Well it's the 6th season for the tin. Just changed the oil and filter in the Honda. We fish total electric most of the time so the Honda only has about 15 hours on it. It's been a rainy, windy spring and we haven't been able to get out much so far. (I don't fish in rain or 25 mph wind any more). We finally got a nice morning and got out for a couple of hours. Brought home 33 Gills. Most between 8 and 9 inches. Hope everyone is having a good spring!


----------



## heron2000

what bait do you use most of the time

my fishing has been on hold for a while but starting to get at it again

retired now and wife is retired also


----------



## gillhunter

heron,
After moving here from northern Indiana in '08 it took me a couple of years to figure out how to fish small reservoirs in Georgia rather than natural lakes in Indiana and Michigan. We target brim. We use crickets 99% of the time on light action rods, slip bobber rigged on 4lb. mono with #8 hooks.


----------



## heron2000

thanks 

i need to post some pics of my 1648

just picked up a 9.9 Mariner last fall - 

had it looked at and put a new impeller in - ta=ook it ot twice and it starts and runs great


----------



## gillhunter

Getting hot down here in Georgia already and it isn't even summer yet. Got out early this morning before the heat set in and caught a bunch of these. We released everything today. We have plenty in the freezer and I didn't feel like cleaning any today :LOL2:


----------



## gillhunter

Been a while since I've posted. Still fishing. Last year was a bad one for us weather-wise. It seemed that every time we had the opportunity to fish it was either really rainy, windy or both. Any way. getting ready for this boat's 9th season. Changed oil and filter as always and the water pump impeller this year. We still fish mostly total electric, but are planning a trip to Michigan this June to fish for a few days and visit family, so we will be using the engine. 

Hope everyone has a good season this year. We hope to get out for the first time this year this weekend.


----------



## jasper60103

Nice to hear that boat has served you well.
Last summer I picked up a tracker grizzly 1648. 
Looking forward to many years of service too. 
Good luck with fishing as well. 
I've learned a lot from your thread. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TMO8853

I really like your boat and all your modifications you've done. Way back in the first couple post I see that you carpeted the decks and then installed them. Did you screw through the carpet and into your boat with stainless screws or are the decks just laying in there not secured?


----------



## gillhunter

Thanks. The decks are secured with stainless steel screws through the carpet.


----------



## TMO8853

gillhunter said:


> Thanks. The decks are secured with stainless steel screws through the carpet.




Thanks! I apologize if this has already been discussed in this thread, but did you glue the carpet to your wood panels or is it just attached with stainless staples?


----------



## gillhunter

TMO8853 said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. The decks are secured with stainless steel screws through the carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I apologize if this has already been discussed in this thread, but did you glue the carpet to your wood panels or is it just attached with stainless staples?
Click to expand...


No problem. The carpet is glued down using Henry 663. I used SS staples to hold it in place until the glue dried.


----------



## gillhunter

Heading from Georgia to Michigan this week to do some fishing in the Three Rivers area. Pictures to follow. (I Hope). I used to drive this 750 mile run in one day. Now at 66 it takes me 2. Getting old is not for sissy’s.


----------



## LDUBS

gillhunter said:


> Heading from Georgia to Michigan this week to do some fishing in the Three Rivers area. Pictures to follow. (I Hope). I used to drive this 750 mile run in one day. Now at 66 it takes me 2. Getting old is not for sissy’s.



Shoot, I guess I better stop whining about having to drive 70 miles to get to my lake!

Look forward to seeing some pic's.


----------



## gillhunter

LDUBS said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heading from Georgia to Michigan this week to do some fishing in the Three Rivers area. Pictures to follow. (I Hope). I used to drive this 750 mile run in one day. Now at 66 it takes me 2. Getting old is not for sissy’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot, I guess I better stop whining about having to drive 70 miles to get to my lake!
> 
> Look forward to seeing some pic's.
Click to expand...


Well we made it in yesterday afternoon. Of course its raining.


----------



## gillhunter

The weather wasn't very good for the week. We arrived late Saturday to the cottage we had rented on Corey Lake near Three Rivers Michigan. We had family obligations on Sunday. Finally got out on Monday. The wife wanted to fish Thompson Lake, one of our favorites when we lived in the area. We were disappointed that one of our favorite bait shops had closed down since our last visit. We did pretty well on Thompson and had fresh bluegill for supper. Tuesday was a beautiful day and we fished Corey. Took some really nice bluegill back to the cottage. We were going to stay through Wednesday, but Wednesday was a wash-out so we checked out and went to my mom's house. I got to do things like power wash the house, replaced the garbage disposal and replaced the rollers on the sliding glass patio door. All those things that you like to do on vacation. :LOL2: 

We had a good time, but it is a long tow. We had no problems, but we are both 66 years old and I'm not sure if I want to pull a boat 1600 miles again to fish for a couple of days.


----------



## jasper60103

Looks like you're getting your monies worth out of that boat. Over 8 years and counting...Good job!


----------



## LDUBS

Yeah, I have to agree that 1,600 miles is a LONG way. LOL. 

The cottage looks great, the lake looks great and you got a couple great days of fishing in, as well as getting some needed chores done at your Mom's house. Thanks for the trip report & pic's.


----------



## gillhunter

Another year has past. I hope this post finds everyone in good health. Last weekend was the first time we were able to put the boat on the water for the start of it's 10th season. The lake we normally fish has been closed until last week. This is our latest start ever. We are both 67 so we have both tried to be careful given the flu situation.

Did all the normal spring stuff to the boat, oil and filter, plugs and fuel filter. 

Got on the water Sunday morning and brought home 28 bluegills (brim around here). 20 were between 8 and 9 inches. The grand kids love them.

Take care everyone and stay safe.


----------



## LDUBS

I've heard of them called bream before but not brim. I just learned something new. 

Looks like a productive day but now you have to clean them all! haha

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gillhunter

We normally fish electric only lakes that allow us to keep our Honda outboard on the boat. This year we wanted to fish some lakes that are total electric and don't allow a gas engine on the boat. 

I decided to pull off the Honda and install a bow mount motor as well as our transom mount. I decided I wanted the basic Minn Kota Power Drive. Everywhere I looked they were out of stock. I found one at the Factory Outlet Store and ordered it. It arrived broken. After many e-mails and phone calls over the next 3 weeks we finally managed to return the motor and get our account credited. I don't remember ever dealing with this bad of customer service anywhere.

I found one on Amazon and it was delivered Friday , undamaged.

My next task is to build a 2 1/2" riser to mount it on.


----------



## gillhunter

I finally got the trolling motor mounted. It's been too cold to work in garage the past couple of weeks, so I waited until the weather warmed up to start the project again.

Alumacraft john boats like mine have a 3" drop from the gunnel to the front deck, so a spacer of some sort is required. I have 1/2" plywood and carpet on my front deck so I needed to build a 2-1/2" spacer. I chose clear pine for mine. There is no easy way to get under the deck to use nuts and bolts so I decided to use threaded inserts that are typically used in furniture building. Minn Kota recommends using at least 6 1/4-20 bolts to secure the motor. I had room for 8. 
I just have to wire it now. My batteries are in the center seat so I will have to run #8 cable through flexible conduit from the front deck to the center seat.


----------



## akboats

Looks good cant wait to get a boat and get out on the water.


----------



## blueultra2

Where did you get the cargo net that is covering the storage on the front deck?


----------



## gillhunter

Rig Rite net I found on Amazon.


----------

